
50 year cycle of hate crimes approaches - jostmey
http://www.nature.com/news/human-cycles-history-as-science-1.11078?
======
DrScump
This might be the lamest application of numerology since "The Great Depression
of 1990".

The most severe such mass hate crimes of recent history (e.g. the Holocaust,
the Armenian Genocide, etc.) were completely off-schedule, apparently.

------
grzm
[2012]

